# Imagen con rayas Samsung LED 55"



## felixreal (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola!

Me han dado esta Tv que no encendía. Cambié la placa main, hice los ajustes necesarios en el menú de servicio y encendió, pero se veia con unas rayas amarillas, cada 4 pixeles, como muestran las primeras fotos. Cambié la placa T-CON, y las lineas amarillas desaparecieron, pero es que ahora no se encienden,  como se ve en la tercera foto. Esto es en todo el ancho de la pantalla. Estoy esperando por otra T-CON para ir descartando cosas. 

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2013)

prueba el cable que une la t-con con la main ,.....algún falso contacto,,,,,,, .

la otra puede ser mal configurado la pantalla,el mismo modelo de tv trae opciones distintas para distintas pantallas, es decir usan la misma main para distintos modelos y tamaños de tv(pantallas )
para cada modelo lleva una configuración distinta ,si esa configuración esta mal,el tv no tiene video o el video se ve mal, mucho brillo,rayas.etc


----------



## felixreal (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola!
Gracias majestad por responder. 
El cable en principio está bien, lo he movido varias veces, sin resultado. 
Sé lo de las opciones de configuración, fué lo primero que hice, y estoy seguro que son correctas. Estoy esperando por otra T-CON y otro cable flex, para descartar. Seguiré informando.

Saudos!!!!


----------



## felixreal (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola!

He probado una nueva T-CON y ahora las rayas son verdes!!! Dudo que dos tarjetas T-CON compradas con garantia estén mal, así que creo que el problema estará en otra parte. También he probado otro cable flex, con idénticos resultados en las mismas placas, así que un fallo e contactos está descartado.
Intentaré conseguir otra placa main, a ver qué pasa.

Igualmente cualquier sugerencia o consejo será bienvenido.

Saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2013)

soldaduras flojas en la ficha del flex (en el main)?????


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 22, 2013)

Pues como sea de las que tienen el chip matricial en la pantalla... ni cambiándole T-con, Main ni Flex


----------



## felixreal (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola!

Revisaré los conectores de la mail, por si acaso. A *Eskaleno*: ¿Podrías ampliar eso del chip matricial en la pantalla?
Adjunto foto de la T-CON.
No dispongo de mucho tiempo, ya que tenemos un bebé de tres meses y me estoy mudando de piso, pero seguiré informando.
Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Dic 11, 2013)

Mi estimado amigo opino que la pantalla esta fisurada en esos puntos


----------



## felixreal (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola!

Discúlpame, no sé a qué te refieres con eso de que está fisurada. El hecho de que sea en uno de cada cuatro pixels, por toda la pantalla, me hace pensar en un problema de timing de las señales LVDS, bien de la main o de la T-CON. 
De todas formas, como estoy muy falto de tiempo, la he llevado al SAT de Samsung, a que me den un presupuesto.  
Seguiré informando.

Saludos!!


----------



## felixreal (Jul 30, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!!

En el sat no quisieron arriesgarse y diagnosticaron panel mal.

Pues después de mucho tiempo con esta tv aparcada, me he puesto de nuevo ya que he conseguido otra mainboard, con el problema conocido de un chip mal, el procesador gráfico, al poco de funcionar la pantalla se iba llenando pixeles en otros colores y al final, de lineas verticales amarillas. Pero estos síntomas desaparecían al hacer un poco de presión sobre el chip. Todo esto en una samsung UE32C6530.

Primero apliqué calor con una pistola de aire caliente, controlando la temperatura, y después, la he montado en la tv para asegurarme que funcionaba, como así era. Sólo presentó algunos artefactos despues de dos horas encendida, que volvían a desaparecer al hacer, ahora sí, una mínima presión. 

Así que la he montado, y sobre el chip gráfico he puesto un bloque de silicona térmica, como la que hay en muchas tv,s de color gris o marrón. Sobre éste, y haciendo presión contínua, un disipador de aluminio atornillado al chasis.

Debo decir con mucha alegría que lleva más de 8 horas funcionando perfectamente, ya he cambiado las configuraciones del menú de servicio al panel actual, y estoy pensando en flasear el firmware al modelo del panel, UE55C6000, aunque la verdad es que se ve de lujo.

En caso de que vuelva a fallar, el siguiente paso sería un reballing, unos 60€ que de momento me ahorro.

Dejo algunas fotos.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 30, 2014)

hola  tengo el mismo problema en mi tv led samsung 46 smart hace un tiempo le aparecieron unas cuantas rayas en el margen superior derecho que empiezan fuerte y acia la mitad de la pantalla de desvanecen (las rayas no tienen un color definido)) no lo he destapado aun. me podrian orientar un poco en como repararla de momento no tengo ninguna camara para subir fotos pero subire...gracias


----------



## felixreal (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola! Creo que unas fotos ayudarían mucho. Dependiendo de los síntomas en la imagen el diagnóstico varía. 
El hecho de presentar rayas se puede deber a un fallo en un chip gráfico, el que hace el escalado de la imagen al formato LVDS, la tarjeta T-CON, algún flex de conexión, o en última instancia, el propio panel, que en algún caso, también se puede reparar.

Las rayas, ¿varían con la imagen? ¿con la temperatura? ¿son totalmente estaticas? ¿has probado a hacer una pequeña presión en el borde donde se originan? ¿modelo de la TV?

Hace falta más información.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 31, 2014)

Estimado Felix, hacer presión sobre el integrado va a funcionar un tiempo, pero con seguridad en breve comenzará a soltarse el resto de la soldadura... cuando eso pase, te recomendaría que hagas un reballing del chip, o al menos un reflow bien hecho, tomando temperaturas y recaudos necesarios.
Esa solución "mecánica" que implementaste por el momento mejoró la conexión de algún punto de soldadura defectuoso, pero al mismo tiempo fuerza a los puntos sanos, que con los cambios de temperatura... crack!!
Saludos!


----------



## felixreal (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola Lucho!

Soy completamente consciente de ello, si lees mi post, verás que dije que *de momento* me ahorro el reballing, y en cuanto al reflow, creo que está bien hecho, por eso funciona.

De hecho, tengo un par de presupuestos para reballing aquí, en Barcelona.

Cuando vuelva a fallar, que lo hará, la llevo a reparar y listo!

Saludos!


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ago 1, 2014)

hola no soy muy experimentado con tv led lo mio es el audio pero se habla mucho del REBALLING .y el  REFLOW, y me gustaria que me si pueden  me explicaran que es eso..sin mas gracias .... pronto subo fotos de mi tv con su falla .....


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 1, 2014)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola no soy muy experimentado con tv led lo mio es el audio pero se habla mucho del REBALLING .y el  REFLOW, y me gustaria que me si pueden  me explicaran que es eso..sin mas gracias .... pronto subo fotos de mi tv con su falla .....



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldadura_por_refusión
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_Grid_Array
Aqui va información al respecto!
Saludos.-


----------

